# Green water; how do I get rid of it?



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

I've recently eradicated a big algae issue in my planted 10g community tank and it has left my water rather green. Try as I might the water stays green. I've gone through about 3 water changes over the last two weeks. (around 40 percent each time) and, while a slightly notable change occurs, the green color is persistent. I can barely see through the water because it is so discolored and it is quite the eyesore. My parameters check out and my fish are doing excellent so I have no worries aside from the nasty colored water.

Any ideas on how to rapidly return the tank water back to a desirable color without having to go through every shade of green imaginable before getting there?

I have neons, cories and ADF's in the tank. Just to rule out anything that could potential harm any of them.

Oh oh, I was wondering if activated carbon would do the trick?

I've also heard of Diatom filters, but I imagine that would be quite expensive.

Also, after doing a little googling I've come to the conclusion that I haven't completely eradicated the algae issue and still have tons of free-floating algae. Thoughts?


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

I also read about blacking out my tank to kill off the algae but I'm not sure how that would affect my fish and ADF's.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

Any advice, guys? ​


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

What kind of lights do you have on the tank. Certain lights promote algae growth.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

There are numerous threads dealing with black outs and how to perform them and of course I can't find them right now! I grabbed this from a website. If you aren't running Co2 just ignore that part. I wouldn't think a 3 day blackout is going to upset your ADFs, neons or cories:

*Step #1:* Clean the filter a few days prior to procede with this method.
*Step #2:* Remove all the algae you can.
*Step #3:* Large water change (50-70%) and refill the tank without adding ferts
*Step #4:* Turn your Co2 system and lights off for the next 3 days.
*Step #5:* Feed the fish.
*Step #6:* Cover all sides of the tank. Make sure there’s no light in the tank. It should be totally dark in there.
*Step #7:* Leave the tank in total darkness for the next 3 days. No feeding of fert dosing during the blackout.
*After The Blackout*

*Step #8:* Open the light and have a look at your tank. After 3 days in total darkness, the plants might look a bit pale, no worry. There might be some algae left in the tank, we’ll take care of them later.
*Step #9:* Do another water change
*Step #10:* Add fertilizers and Co2 and wait 2-3 days. The light should be on during that period.
*Step #11:* If there is any algae left in the tank, repeat steps 1 to 7 again. You can keep doing this indefinitely until the algae gives up (they will). Don’t forget to do a good water change after each blackout


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

aunt kymmie said:


> There are numerous threads dealing with black outs and how to perform them and of course I can't find them right now! I grabbed this from a website. If you aren't running Co2 just ignore that part. I wouldn't think a 3 day blackout is going to upset your ADFs, neons or cories:
> 
> *Step #1:* Clean the filter a few days prior to procede with this method.
> *Step #2:* Remove all the algae you can.
> ...



Alright, this method sounds good. I ripped out all of my plants during the initial algae clean up and currently only have a small bundle left. 

The decaying algae won't hurt the fish will it? So long as I do a good water change? 

As for cleaning the filter. I did take out the media, cleaned inside the filter, removed any visible algae on the sponge and then put it back in because I've heard it's a bad idea to replace the filter media all at once. Should I worry that there is algae left in my sponges?


As for the lighting. I'm pretty sure I have the proper lighting. I made sure of that from day one and I have only recently had algae issues.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

I wonder if I should just cut off a piece of the existing filter media and put that in with new media or if that would eliminate to much good bacteria?


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I would just keep your current filter especially since you will need to do large water changes. Good luck I hope the blackout works for you.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

Calmwaters said:


> I would just keep your current filter especially since you will need to do large water changes. Good luck I hope the blackout works for you.


Now that I think about it, the filters are in need of changing. I'm sure the insides are full of algae. This won't cause my blackout to fail will it?


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I would keep the filter until after the blackout because you do not want to risk a possible mini-cycle due to water changes and gravel vacuuming.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

Calmwaters said:


> I would keep the filter until after the blackout because you do not want to risk a possible mini-cycle due to water changes and gravel vacuuming.


Yeah that makes sense. Thanks for all the advice. 

I changed about 50% of the water on Monday and plan to start the blackout tomorrow. I should do another 50% water change before I start the blackout right?


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Personally I would wait until after the black out but it would probably be alright to also do one before if you like.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

I woke up this morning and the water was notably less green. It went from around 10% visibility to maybe 70%. I'm wondering if I should continue with the blackout.

Could the algae have just settled? I did turn the light off around 4pm yesterday and didn't turn it back on until 8:30am.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

The law of green water is: when you have it and don't want it, it will be almost impossible to get rid of. When you don't it and need it, it will be almost impossible to find and maintain.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

Mikaila31 said:


> The law of green water is: when you have it and don't want it, it will be almost impossible to get rid of. When you don't it and need it, it will be almost impossible to find and maintain.


Haha, that rule seemingly applies to all aspects of life.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i would still do the black out as it wont hurt anytihng.. another option that may help is an additional filter for polishing your water... i like to add in a DIY submersible filter....


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

bearwithfish said:


> i would still do the black out as it wont hurt anytihng.. another option that may help is an additional filter for polishing your water... i like to add in a DIY submersible filter....


Hmmm, what do you mean by polishing my water and how do I go about making a DIY submersible filter and what are its advantages?

Thanks! 

Also, yeah, I'm probably going to still do the blackout.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

ok let start off with advantages
a second filter creates another place for Benificail Bacteria to grow this means that when one filter needs cleaning the other will keep the cleaning going while (the now clean one) re populates with bacteria.
by polishing water i mean to say that you sill filter it more than the normal amount and if you use some really fine media (pads and such) it will come out crystal clear..
now as for making one (DIY means do it your self) there are many ways and many combinations of ways to make them some are as simple as putting a pipe drilled with holes at one end in to a sponge and rinnung an air line in it to lift the water others are much more complex.... over the last few years i have developed a few main types i use and i am going to build an experimental one in the next few weeks (there will be a build thread for it here on the site) 
for the moment if you are interested i would suggest going to a video site or Google "DIY filter) and see what comes up again taking a bit of time to research what you want and are able to build///


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

bearwithfish said:


> ok let start off with advantages
> a second filter creates another place for Benificail Bacteria to grow this means that when one filter needs cleaning the other will keep the cleaning going while (the now clean one) re populates with bacteria.
> by polishing water i mean to say that you sill filter it more than the normal amount and if you use some really fine media (pads and such) it will come out crystal clear..
> now as for making one (DIY means do it your self) there are many ways and many combinations of ways to make them some are as simple as putting a pipe drilled with holes at one end in to a sponge and rinnung an air line in it to lift the water others are much more complex.... over the last few years i have developed a few main types i use and i am going to build an experimental one in the next few weeks (there will be a build thread for it here on the site)
> for the moment if you are interested i would suggest going to a video site or Google "DIY filter) and see what comes up again taking a bit of time to research what you want and are able to build///


Oh, I've seen one's similar to the pipe with an airstone at the bottom before. That would be beneficial? Would it count as a second filter?

As for my filter media, I only have sponges in there. They are regular yellow sponges that I took the green bristle pad off of. These have worked flawlessly for me for the past year. But should I leave the bristle pad on?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

nope the sponge type is fine..... i have made some of the air-lift types from containers with various materials in side (gravel, cut up straws, scrubbiers, and batting) with great success....


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

bearwithfish said:


> nope the sponge type is fine..... i have made some of the air-lift types from containers with various materials in side (gravel, cut up straws, scrubbiers, and batting) with great success....


Alright, so the scrubbie part of the sponge is okay to use?

Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i am not sure we are referring to the same scrubber... LOL look at the thread in my sig and in the last post with pix you can make out the kind i am talking about in the bio-tower for my sump..


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

nope the pix are not that clear... let me try to find a pic on line


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

like these usually 6 for $1


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

Hahaha okay, I gotcha. Those are safe to put in my currently filter and also in a DIY one?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

they are a great place to grow bacteria soi would say yes as they are similar to bio-balls... now as for what you are running now i thought you said you are running only sponge filters... 

sorry for being a pain in the back side....

if you are running a HOB these would creat more surface for Bacteria ... if you are not then i would say adding a second filter may help and that these can be used in the second filter as a good media.... sorry if i was previously unclear....


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

The only filter I have running right now is a regular HOB with regular cleaning sponges as the filter media. They are large square sponges I bought from the dollar store. 
Actually, this is exactly what they are, except I cut off the green scrubbing part.










If a second DIY filter(with the little scrubbies) would be beneficial, I'll do that immediately after my blackout.

and no nooo you're not being a pain. Lol, I'm asking to many questions.

Speaking of questions, I have another about changing the filter media.

In the HOB I have two of those regular cleaning sponges. When I clean the filter I should only replace one at a time to prevent the depletion of beneficial bacteria, right?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

correct!!!!!


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

Alright! Thank you very very much for all of your help. 

So our conclusion is:

Make a DIY filter with little scrubbie balls to increase water quality and all will be dandy.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

in short yes but .....

the filter will need mroe than just those.... 

give me a few days to do a write up on the one i am building and then i will post the link .....

various parts serve a different purpose and i am at work so a bit limited on the ability to respond in full just now...

IMHO/IME the more filtration the better no matter the set up....


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

bearwithfish said:


> in short yes but .....
> 
> the filter will need mroe than just those....
> 
> ...


I've found a few DIY filters on youtube that seem good. Parts include plastic bottle, filter media, filter wool, and air pump with hose.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

great .. my #1 advice is to keep looking and see what others have done and then design something to suit your needs and or ability... a copy is good but a custom design is better in my eyes... that way you get what you are looking for....


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

bearwithfish said:


> great .. my #1 advice is to keep looking and see what others have done and then design something to suit your needs and or ability... a copy is good but a custom design is better in my eyes... that way you get what you are looking for....


I've watched probably 4 or 5 videos and have a pretty good idea of what I'm going to do.

Thanks for your help!

I just blacked out my tank and am a bit nervous. Haha, I don't know why.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

1st black out scares every one.. it goes against everything you have learned so far... my own had me "peeking" every night when the lights were off in the room just be sure everything was still alive... LOL


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

bearwithfish said:


> 1st black out scares every one.. it goes against everything you have learned so far... my own had me "peeking" every night when the lights were off in the room just be sure everything was still alive... LOL


hahaha! I've already peeked and it's only been blacked out for a few minutes. I suppose nothing bad can happen, right? So I shouldn't worry.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

no you good.... (just make sure its dark when you peak or you kinda ruin the effect)


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

It has been about 2 hours so far and I haven't peeked again! I'm doing good. Haha. Ahhh I don't want to leave it covered for 3 days.


----------

